# EasyBox 401 mit Fritz!Box verbinden



## reigN.de (5. Dezember 2008)

Hey Leute,
kann mir bitte mal jemand sagen, wie ich eine EasyBox 401 mit einer Fritz!Box 7170 verbinde?
Weil ich ja zu Hause WLan haben möchte und das geht ja nur mit meiner Fritz!Box.

Bitte helft mir da.

Danke.

reigN.de


----------



## Klos1 (6. Dezember 2008)

EasyBox nimmst du als Router, also Standardgateway und DHCP-Dienst
FritzBox zum Switch degradieren und als Accesspoint verwenden

Also FritzBox auf Werkseinstellung zurücksetzen und Computer anschließen. Anschließend über Browser mittels IP Verbindung aufbauen.
Dann die Router-IP ändern, aber so, daß sie im gleichen Netz ist, wie die EaxyBox.

Also bei Subnetzmaske 255.255.255.0 sind die ersten drei Oktets das Netz und das letzte der Host. 

Nehmen wir mal an, die Easybox hat 192.168.1.1 dann nimmst du für die Fritzbox z.b. 192.168.1.100
Außerdem den DHCP-Dienst der FritzBox noch deaktivieren. Das übernimmt dann die EasyBox.

Dann booten.

Die Router werden dann mit normalen Patch-Kabel je über Lan-Port verbunden.

PC hängt dann praktisch an Fritzbox und vom Splitter geht die EaxyBox weg.

So sollte das funzen.


----------



## reigN.de (6. Dezember 2008)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.

Nur leider finde ich nicht heraus wie ich die IP  meiner fritz.box ändern kann.
Kann mir das vllt jemand erklären?? 

Die Box kann ich dann ganz normal per Patch-Kabel mit der Easy-Box verbinden ja?? Und dann geht das auch noch mit dem W-Lan??

Vielen Dank schon einmal im Vorraus für die Antworten.

Euer reigN.de


----------



## reigN.de (6. Dezember 2008)

so das mit der ip hab ich hinbekommen.

Auch wie ich ihn als LAN-Accespoint einrichte.

nur sagt er mir dann, dass die Subnetzmaske nicht in Ordnung ist. Auch die anderen Angaben verwirren mich etwas.

Bitte helft mir.

mfg reigN.de


----------



## Klos1 (6. Dezember 2008)

Warum, was klappt den nicht? Welche Subnetzmaske ist in der EasyBox angegeben. Dürfte doch standardmäßig die 255.255.255.0 sein. Und genau bei der belässt du es auch. Außerdem ist bei der EasyBox DHCP aktiv. Nehmen wir mal an, die EasyBox hat die Router-IP von 192.168.2.1. Dann müssen alle anderen Netzwerkkomponenten auch eine IP haben, welche mit 192.168.2 beginnt. Sonst würden sie sich nicht im gleichen Netz befinden.

Der Fritzbox sollst du ja z.b. 192.168.2.100 geben. DHCP ist hier nicht aktiv. Deaktiviere es. Den PC konfigurierst du unter IP/TCP Konfig so, daß er sich IP, Gateway, DNS und Subnetzmaske automatisch von der EasyBox holt. Das sollte ja nicht schwer sein. Hier ist einfach ein Haken unter "automatisch beziehen" zu setzen.

PC ist wie gesagt mit Fritzbox verbunden. Fritzbox und Easybox mit normalen Patch-Kabel über Lan-Port. Woran scheidert es nun?
Bekommt der PC bereits eine IP zugewissen, wenn du /ipconfig ausführst? Oder steht da nocht nichts drin?


----------



## reigN.de (6. Dezember 2008)

das Problem ist, dass bei der Easy-Box bei Subnetzmaske steht:255.255.255.255

also im Endeffekt einmal 255 zu viel. Und bei der Fritz-Box blinkt halt die ganze Zeit die Power/DSL-Led, da sie keine Verbindung zum Inet bekommt.


----------



## Klos1 (6. Dezember 2008)

Und wieso stellst du bei der Easybox dann nicht die Subnetzmaske auf 255.255.255.0. Ist ja klar, dass das so nicht gehen kann. Bei dir gibt es keinen Host, nur Netz

Du kannst die Subnetzmaske doch einstellen, warum tust du es nicht^^

Edit: um es nochmal ganz genau zu machen: Gehe über den Browser mittels IP auf die Easybox. Unter IP meine ich natürlich die Router-IP der Easybox.
Die wirst du ja wissen, nehme ich mal an. Ansonsten vielleicht mal mit /ipconfig unter Standardgateway die IP nehmen. Weiß ja nicht, wie weit du gerade bist. Vielleicht steht die schon drin. Wenn es garnicht geht, dann einfach mal kurz die Easybox allein an den PC hängen und mittels IP dann eben in das Menu und die Subnetzmaske korrigieren.


----------



## reigN.de (6. Dezember 2008)

Das einzige woran es jetzt noch scheitert ist das Standard-Gateway.

Ich habe keine Ahnung was da rein muss, weil es bei der Fritz!Box standard mäßig auf 0.0.0.0 gesetzt ist.

Soll ich bei der easy box eigentl bei Internet oder bei Gateway gucken??

sry für meine dummen Fragen, aber ich habe von sowas echt gar keine Ahnung.


----------



## Klos1 (6. Dezember 2008)

Die Standardgateway ist in deinem Fall die Easybox. Du musst also als IP für Standardgateway die Router-IP der Easybox eingeben. Unter Standardgateway versteht man quasi das Tor zum anderen Netz. In dem Fall zum Internet. Also ist das Standardgateway der Router, nämlich die Easybox.

Edit: bei der Easybox wirst du die Subnetzmask unter Internet oder Netzwerk finden. Unter Gateway muss bei der Easybox ihre eigene Router-IP drinstehen, wie oben ja bereits erläutert.


----------



## reigN.de (7. Dezember 2008)

so...also soweit hab ich alles hinbekommen..

Vielen Dank nochmal.

Ich habe nur ein Problem: Meine download-Geschwindigkeit ist verdammt niedrig.

Ich hatte vor dem Providerwechsel DSL 6000. Und habe es jetzt auch. Aber die Download-Geschwindigkeit ist niedriger und irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass mein Inet an sich auch langsamer ist.


----------



## Wagga (7. Dezember 2008)

Mal beim Provider nachgeharkt obs bei dem Probleme gibt?
Aber erstmals gz, das es mit der Easybox und der Fritzbox klappte.
Immerhin hast du nun Inet.
Oder vielleicht gibts noch ein Harken in einer der Einstellungen die etwas blockiert?
z.B.. sind vielleicht 2 mal die hardwarefirewall an und du musst sie bei einem ausschalten?
ich kenne die Easybox nicht genauso wenig die Fritzbox.
aber gucke mal nicht das du bei beiden die Firewall (Hardwarefirewall) an hast, dann bei einem die Fritzbox am besten ausschalten.
Der die nicht der Standartgateway ist.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## reigN.de (9. Dezember 2008)

Also das mit der zu niedrigen Downloadgeschwindigkeit scheint direkt was mit meinem Anbieter(Arcor) zu tun haben, da mir heute früh von einem Kumpel gesagt wurde, dass Arcor auf die Downloadgeschwindigkeit von z.B. Rapidshare und Uploaded.to einfluss nimmt und diese stark drosselt...

Kann man das vielleicht umgehen??

mfg reigN.de


----------



## Wagga (9. Dezember 2008)

Kannst ja mal anrufen wenn sie eine 0800 (0,00€) oder eine 0180(5) Nummer haben (0,12/min).
MFG,Wagga


----------



## reigN.de (9. Dezember 2008)

ne die haben ne Hotline für 0,48€ / Minute..is mir bissel viel...


----------



## reigN.de (11. Dezember 2008)

//push\\


----------



## poTTo (11. Dezember 2008)

reigN.de schrieb:


> Also das mit der zu niedrigen Downloadgeschwindigkeit scheint direkt was mit meinem Anbieter(Arcor) zu tun haben, da mir heute früh von einem Kumpel gesagt wurde, dass Arcor auf die Downloadgeschwindigkeit von z.B. Rapidshare und Uploaded.to einfluss nimmt und diese stark drosselt...
> 
> Kann man das vielleicht umgehen??
> 
> mfg reigN.de




Die Aussage von deinem Kumpel stimmt nicht. Haben ebenfalls Arcor mit 16Mbit und nutze ebenfalls Rapidshare, allerdings mit einem Premiumaccount. Und dort fahre ich die volle Bandbreite. Rapidshare hat den Downstream allerdings auf 50KB begrenzt wenn du *keinen* Premium-Account, daher liegt das an Rapidshare und nicht an Arcor.

gruss
poTTo


----------



## reigN.de (11. Dezember 2008)

also vorher konnte i auch mit 200kb oder mehr downloaden...bzw zwischendurch gehts ja manchma mit 200kb..aber halt nru manchmal..dann is wieder nur 50...voll strange...

seit wann ist das denn mit den 50?


----------



## poTTo (12. Dezember 2008)

Seit 1-2 Monaten schon. Steht aber auch in den RS AGBs etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reigN.de (12. Dezember 2008)

mhh...verdammt xD

naja ich behalt das mal im Auge...wie gesagt, is nur komisch, dass das ganze so schwankt...


----------



## TheFanclub (18. Dezember 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Der Fritzbox sollst du ja z.b. 192.168.2.100 geben. DHCP ist hier nicht aktiv. Deaktiviere es. Den PC konfigurierst du unter IP/TCP Konfig so, daß er sich IP, Gateway, DNS und Subnetzmaske automatisch von der EasyBox holt. Das sollte ja nicht schwer sein. Hier ist einfach ein Haken unter "automatisch beziehen" zu setzen.




Also ich habe das selbe vor und habe meiner FritzBox diese IP gegeben, dumm nur das ich jetzt mit der neuen IP nicht mehr auf die FB zugreifen kann. Sämtliche Anleitungen zum Reseten in diversen Foren wirken auch nicht...hat jemand noch einen Tipp?


----------



## Wagga (18. Dezember 2008)

Gibts nicht vlleicht am gerät slebst ein Resetknopf? Der sollte helfen,
Der Sollte die Standarteinstellungen wieder herstellen, eigentlich.
Oder meist auch ein Loch mit einem versteckten Knopf den man mit einem Kulli aktivieren muss.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## TheFanclub (18. Dezember 2008)

Leider absolut nichts dergleichen.


----------



## Klos1 (18. Dezember 2008)

Nach Reboot solltest du auch unter der neuen Adresse auf die Fritzbox kommen. Was hast du aktuell angeschlossen? Nehmen wir mal an, du hast nur die Fritzbox am Splitter und daran deinen PC hängen. Welche Ip steht bei dir unter Standardgateway, wenn du in der Command Shell /ipconfig eingibst?


----------



## TheFanclub (19. Dezember 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Nach Reboot solltest du auch unter der neuen Adresse auf die Fritzbox kommen. Was hast du aktuell angeschlossen? Nehmen wir mal an, du hast nur die Fritzbox am Splitter und daran deinen PC hängen. Welche Ip steht bei dir unter Standardgateway, wenn du in der Command Shell /ipconfig eingibst?


Morgen!

Ich habe die FB am Stromnetz sowie mit dem roten Netzwerkabel am PC mit der Netzwerkkarte und an der FB mit der LAN-Buchse verbunden...so konnte ich vorher, bis zum IP-Wechsel, auch drauf greifen.

Bei Standardgateway steht die IP der neuen EasyBox 401 von Arcor.


----------



## TheFanclub (19. Dezember 2008)

Ähhm kurzes Update...ich hatte die FB gestern nach IP-Veränderung zwar schon ein paar Minuten vom Stromnetz genommen, allerdings scheinbar nicht lang genug. Hatte sie nun die ganze Nacht aus und jetzt kann ich mit neuer IP drauf zugreifen.

OK, jetzt versuche ich sie mal weiter als Router hinter dem DSL-Modem zu installieren.


----------



## TheFanclub (19. Dezember 2008)

So recht klappt es nicht. Nehme ich die Einstellungen überhaupt an der richtigen Stelle im FB-Menü vor? UNd trage ich das richtige ein?:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei IP Adresse die IP der EasyBox..
Bei Subnetzmaske: 255.255.255.0
Bei Standard-Gateway: erneut die IP der EasyBox
Und bei Primärer DNS und sek. DNS das was im Menü der EasyBox steht?

Ich habe meinem PC allerdings eine feste IP gegeben.Aber kann mri nciht vorstellen, dass das der Grund ist, weshalb es nicht klappt.


----------



## Klos1 (19. Dezember 2008)

Du möchtest doch die Easy-Box als Router verwenden, oder? In dem Fall bekommt die Fritz-Box, welche ja als Switch arbeiten soll, natürlich nicht die IP der Easybox, sondern ihre eigene. Als Gateway wird dann die Ip der EasyBox eingegeben. Denn sie verbindet Internet und dein Heimnetzwerk. Subnetzmask ist bei allen natürlich gleich. D.h. 255.255.255.0 als Standard-Subnetzmask. Die DNS-Weiterleitung macht die Easybox. Sie gibt DNS-Anfragen an den DNS-Server deines Providers weiter. DHCP bei Fritzbox ist deaktiviert. Die Aufgabe übernimmt die Easybox. 

Das du deinen PC eine feste IP gegeben hast, sollte trotz DHCP kein Problem sein. Bei mir funktioniert das mit der Fritzbox einwandfrei. Achte nur darauf, daß auch er die korrekten Angaben hat. Gateway ist bei allen Geräten die Easybox. Subnetzmaske ist bei allen Geräten die gleiche. DNS-Anfragen leitet für alle Geräte die Easybox weiter. 

Achte auch darauf, daß die Computer nicht die Router-IP der Easybox bekommen. Bei einer Subnetzmask von 255.255.255.0 ist die Router-IP der Easybox wahrscheinlich sowas wie 192.168.178.1 oder so. Die ist dann natürlich reserviert. Computer könnten dann z.b. mit 

192.168.178.2
192.168.178.3
192.168.178.4
192.168.178.5

beginnen. Ggbf. noch darauf achten, daß du keine IP's vergibst, die deine Easybox für den DHCP-Pool reserviert. Das machte bei meiner Fritzbox Probleme. Wenn DHCP aktiv ist, reserviert die sich glaub 20-200.

Also würden die oberen IP's bei mir passen. Ich könnte unter Verwendung von DHCP aber z.b. nicht die IP 192.168.178.22 an einen Host vergeben. Informier dich da mal, bezüglich der Easybox, denn ich kenne den Router nicht. Sollte ja leicht zu ergoogeln sein. 

Die Maske, die du gepostet hast, sieht schon mal richtig aus. Was ist unter System noch zu finden?


----------



## TheFanclub (19. Dezember 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Du möchtest doch die Easy-Box als Router verwenden, oder?
> Die Maske, die du gepostet hast, sieht schon mal richtig aus. Was ist unter System noch zu finden?



Also Ziel soll es sein: An die EasyBox von Arcor kann nur ein PC geklemmt werden. Ich brauche aber eine WLAN Verbindung für meinen Nintendo DS zum Onlinespielen und eine seltener mal eine WLAN-Verbindung zum Laptop. Dafür wollte ich halt versuchen die FritBox zu benutzen. Also PC per LAN an FritzBox und Nintendo DS und Laptop bei Bedarf mittels W-LAN.

Wie du ja schon bemerkt hast, sind meine Kenntnisse da ehr beschränkt. Also cih dachte die FritzBox wäre dann der Router und die EasyBox das DSL-Modem.

Hier ncohmal ein Sreenshot vom Menü "System" der FB.Kann man Sachen wie neue IP an FB vergeben usw. ... Der PC der hier auf dem Screenshot zu sehen ist, ist mein PC mit allerdings noch seiner alten IP die die FritzBox ihm gegeben hat, als sie noch DSL-Modem und Router für Freenet war.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (19. Dezember 2008)

Aber deine Easybox ist doch auch ein Router oder? Wie ist die genaue Modellbezeichnung von der Easybox? Wenn die auch ein Router ist, dann muss die Fritzbox doch nur noch als Switch arbeiten, mit WLan-Accesspoint.
Alle Routerfunktionen würde in dem Fall die Easybox übernehmen. 

Zeig mir mal noch Netzwerkeinstellungen.

Edit: mal eine andere Frage, jetzt wo es mir auffällt. Wieso benutzt du eigentlich nicht nur die Fritzbox, wenn die ein Router ist und auch noch über WLAN verfügt, sondern nimmst die EasyBox, die anscheinend deutlich weniger kann?
Denn du willst ja nur einen Lan-Anschluss und WLAN. Das alles hat doch die Fritzbox.


----------



## TheFanclub (19. Dezember 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Zeig mir mal noch Netzwerkeinstellungen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also kann gut möglich sien. Ja quasi als AP die FritzBox. An der EasyBox gibt es nur eine LAN-Buchse. Da wollte ich die FB dann anschließen und so weiter...

Vielleicht hilft dir die Bdineungsaleitungauf der folgenden Seite was:

http://www.arcor.de/hilfe/neu/index.php?si...139&id=1361

Danke erstmal für deine Mühen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber mach dir mal bitte keine Umstände und keinen Stress...es elt ja im Prinzip nicht und ich bin übers Wochenende nicht da.


----------



## TheFanclub (19. Dezember 2008)

Scheinbar ist in Wirklichkeit ein Switch das was ich unter einem Router verstehe.


----------



## TheFanclub (19. Dezember 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Edit: mal eine andere Frage, jetzt wo es mir auffällt. Wieso benutzt du eigentlich nicht nur die Fritzbox, wenn die ein Router ist und auch noch über WLAN verfügt, sondern nimmst die EasyBox, die anscheinend deutlich weniger kann?
> Denn du willst ja nur einen Lan-Anschluss und WLAN. Das alles hat doch die Fritzbox.




Da das Telefon an er Easybox hängt und ohne nicht funktioniert (NGN-Anschluss bei ARCOR) und man von ARCOR auch keine Einwahldaten wie Benutzerkennung usw. bekommt.


----------



## Klos1 (19. Dezember 2008)

Scheinbar macht die Fritzbox bei Acor unter direkten Verwendung sowieso Probleme, wie ich gelesen habe. Aber die Easybox ist laut Anleitung ein Router. Also machst du es so: Du resetest die Fritzbox und verpasst ihr eine IP. Während des Vorgangs hängt an der Fritzbox nichts, außer dein PC, der über ein Lan-Port mit dem Router verbunden ist. Da hängt auch keine Easybox. Nachdem du nach der Änderung der Router-IP den Kontakt zur Fritzbox verlierst, nimmst du den Lan-Stecker kurz von der Fritzbox und steckst ihn wieder ein. Über DHCP bekommst du dann die neue IP-Adresse zugewiesen. Jetzt greifst du abermals auf das Menu zu und richtest nur noch den AccessPoint ein. Also WLan konfigurieren. Ist ja nicht viel zu machen. Ativieren, SSID vergeben und WPA2-Verschlüsselung aktivieren. Dann deaktivierst du noch DHCP bei der Fritzbox. 

Das alles sollte in der Maske machbar sein, die du als zweites gepostet hast. Also doch nicht die erste, wo du gefragt hast, ob die richtig sei. Die lässt du nach dem Reset komplett unberührt. Sondern unter Netzwerkeinstellungen muss die IP vergeben werden. Und da sollte auch DHCP deaktivierbar sein. 

Die Easybox kann im übrigen komplett so bleiben, wie sie eingerichtet wurde. Du musst halt nur schauen, daß die Router-IP der Easybox im gleichen Netz ist, wie Fritzbox und Computer. Aber das habe ich ja schon erklärt.

Dann steckst du nun die Easybox und Fritzbox zusammen, mit einem Lan-Kabel. Easybox als auch Fritzbox sollten nun einen aktiven Lan anzeigen. Wenn nicht, dann brauchst du für die Verbindung von Easybox und Fritzbox kein normales Lan-Kabel, sondern ein Crossover-Kabel. 

Und dann müsste das eigentlich funzen. Wenn der PC natürlich eine fixe IP hat, dann natürlich hier Gateway, Subnetzmask usw. einrichten, wie oben schon mal beschrieben. Aber bei der Fritzbox machst du mal nur das, was ich hier im jetzigen Post geschrieben habe. 

Und beachte auch, wie du alles angesteckt hast. Auch die Reihenfolge. Als erstes Fritzbox wie gesagt ganz allein mit PC über LAN. WAN bleibt hier eh generell unbesetzt. Und erst wenn du die Schritte gemacht hast, dann steckst du die Easybox an. Und zwar auch LAN zu LAN. Ggbf. brauchst du hier ein Crossover-Kabel, wenn die Link-Leuchten beider Geräte beim verbinden ausbleiben. Weil sie dann wohl nicht diese automatische Polungserkennung haben, von dem ich auch erst kürzlich erfahren habe, daß es sowas schon gibt. Zu meiner Zeit hieß es noch, wenn etwas auf der gleichen Schicht des OSI-Modells arbeitet, dann Crossover-Kabel verwenden Aber probier das einfach mal. Vielleicht hast du ja schon ein Crossover-Kabel zur Hand. Dann nimm gleich das, um Easybox und Fritzbox zu verbinden. 

Dann noch berücksichtigen, dass evtl. keine IP's aus dem DHCP-Pool der EasyBox verwendet werden. Da hab ich noch nicht tief genug in das Handbuch reingelesen, muss jetzt dann aber auch weg.

Und so sollte das dann eigentlich nach meinen Verständnis funzen.


----------

